# Leaves not yellowing...



## rebel (Oct 7, 2011)

i know that close to harvest the fan leaves usually yellow and fall off which is normal.
i have several according to the trichomes, which are cloudy now, will be ready in another wk. that has no yellowing leaves.
is it normal for some strains to remain green ??


----------



## soil (Oct 7, 2011)

rebel said:
			
		

> i know that close to harvest the fan leaves usually yellow and fall off which is normal.
> i have several according to the trichomes, which are cloudy now, will be ready in another wk. that has no yellowing leaves.
> is it normal for some strains to remain green ??



Hey reb, 

To me it is *mandatory* that all the leaves stay green. 
folks _let_ their leaves yellow off by starving their plant. it has nothing to do with the strain......... they call this "flushing" . 

It might be a hydro thang? im not sure but i dont see a reason in the world they are letting their plants starve ?

mother nature wouldnt let them starve so why would we. 

Good dope plus a decent grower = good green weed , no yellow.









soil :icon_smile:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 7, 2011)

To much N impedes flowering. 

When adding N to keep a plant green and alive that is suppose to die after flowering, the grower is missing out on the optimal production of dank.


----------



## soil (Oct 7, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> To much N impedes flowering.
> 
> When adding N to keep a plant green and alive that is suppose to die after flowering, the grower is missing out on the optimal production of dank.



*Too much *of anything will impede flowering , but just enough of everything will enhance it. 

I love learning duck , so i would like to see more on that subject.


Them leaves are not ready to die until the fruit has been picked an they are not needed no more. 
The big leaves are half of what produced the fruit in the first place. them leaves are needed for photosynthesis in the end just like they was in the beginning. 
The fan leaves do a lot more for the fruit then the fruit does for them and i cannot come up with a reason in the world you would want to starve the girls for the last couple weeks ?

Its not about "extra N" to force them to stay alive , its about just enough to keep them green.








soil


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 7, 2011)

soil said:
			
		

> *Too much *of anything will impede flowering , but just enough of everything will enhance it.
> 
> I love learning duck , so i would like to see more on that subject.
> 
> ...


 

:aok:   

I too try and keep the plant green untill Harvest..Some eat the N more then others...and I run My Nitro a little farther into flower just for that reason...

take care and be safe...and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## pcduck (Oct 7, 2011)

> i cannot come up with a reason in the world you would want to starve the girls for the last couple weeks ?



Nobody said anything about starving your plants:confused2: but you?

I feed my grows right up to harvest. I just cut down on the N. I do not use the _grow_ feeding schedules when in flower.

Being an outdoor grow and not knowing where or what the outside temps are it would need to much N to keep them green for me.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 7, 2011)

> folks let their leaves yellow off by starving their plant. it has nothing to do with the strain......... they call this "flushing" .



Even more :confused2:

Never heard it described that way:confused2:


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 7, 2011)

Through all that I've read, I've seen the difference in opinions of "flushing before harvest vs feeding up until". This is my first grow and the nutrients I am using, and the 2 "mentors" that have helped me out said to stop nutes and only PH water for atleast the last 2 weeks of flower. The nutes actually say to use through week 6 of flower, which is what I've done, and have only been giving ph'd water. Aside from one of my plants getting random yellowing leaves and still is very green, all 3 of the other plants have not yellowed at all. Very green and lush still. I cant explain why, but they are. I understand the argument but I just followed the nutes directions, and they seem to be doing great with just ph'd water for the last 4 weeks


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 7, 2011)

Do we flush our apple trees when harvesting...no. Do we flush any vegetable/fruit for that matter before we pick it...no. At least I dont with my veggies...

eace:,

7greeneyes


----------



## soil (Oct 7, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Nobody said anything about starving your plants:confused2: but you?
> I feed my grows right up to harvest. I just cut down on the N. I do not use the _grow_ feeding schedules when in flower.
> Being an outdoor grow and not knowing where or what the outside temps  are it would need to much N to keep them green for me.


I was just seekin more info on the extra N impeding flower. no big deal :48:

The majority of the folks growing use the "starving the plant" /  "flushing" method just for that reason ..... thay want to intentionally  starve their plant for whatever reason. (taste , flush out chems,  ect...)

These forums are full of that info , if you have not seen all these  folks talkin about it , then good .... you been on the right path from  the beginning.


If your plants are yellowing from lack of N then why not give them just  enough to keep them green? As long as its not too much then it would  help more then hurt. (outdoors or in)





			
				ston-loc said:
			
		

> Aside from one of my plants getting random yellowing leaves and still is very green, all 3 of the other plants have not yellowed at all. Very green and lush still. I cant explain why, but they are.


Because there is still plenty of food left over in the medium to keep them green. Thats good. so in reality you are still feeding , your just not adding it to the water.







soil :icon_smile:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 7, 2011)

It is normal and not undesirable for leaves to turn yellow and fall off.  This does not mean that you are starving your plants.  I feed my plants right up until harvest.  It means that I am using a flowering nute that is low in N, as it should be.


----------



## rebel (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks all.  i havent fed for like 2-3 weeks. Last several feedings were with bloom food, low n
have a few thats yellowing and my mandalas are all green, no leaves yellowing and tricomes are - some clear,mostly cloudy.

THG and Rosebud are mandala growers, may i ask you if you recommend mandala strains at cloudy tricomes, or which stage for the best up buzz ?

im wanting to chop but would like to go a wk longer ; getting jittery because of hunters and thieves.


----------



## rebel (Oct 7, 2011)

im with u there puffin, i dont want the tired couchlock for sure.
prob. chop this weekend.


----------



## BBFan (Oct 7, 2011)

soil said:
			
		

> *Too much *of anything will impede flowering , but just enough of everything will enhance it.
> 
> I love learning duck , so i would like to see more on that subject.
> 
> ...


 
Good post soil!  Couldn't agree more. 

Too much nitrogen does impede flowering and I can give you some articles on it if you're interested.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 7, 2011)

> I was just seekin more info on the extra N impeding flower.



This is from chapter 4 of  _Marijuana Botany by Robert Connell Clarke_
It is a pretty good read:aok:



> Extremes in nutrient concentrations are considered influential in both the sex determination and floral development of Cannabis. High nitrogen levels in the soil during the seedling stage seem to favor pistillate plants, but high nitrogen levels during flowering often result in delayed maturation and excessive leafing in the floral clusters. Phosphorus and potassium are both vital to the floral maturation of Cannabis. High-phosphorus fertilizers known as "bloom boosters" are available, and these have been shown to accelerate flowering in some plants. However, Cannabis plants are easily burned with high phosphorus fertilizers since they are usually very acidic. A safer method for the plant is the use of natural phosphorus sources, such as colloidal phosphate, rock phosphate, or bone meal; these tend to cause less shock in the maturing plant. They are a source of phosphorus that is readily available as well as long-term in effect. Chemical fertilizers sometimes produce floral clusters with a metallic, salty flavor. Extremes in nutrient levels usually affect the growth of the entire plant in an adverse way.



hXXp://www.mellowgold.com/grow/mjbotany-removed/


----------



## soil (Oct 8, 2011)

if a plant is using up the nutes in the fan leaves then its starving for N and eating itself.

The only thing i can agree to , is that the plant will mature faster when it gets to eatin itself , but only because it wants to die.

this applies to all plants.


Thanks for the read Duck! 
Puff : if yours taste harsher when green , then i cant argue with that. 
THG: why do you desire to let them yellow ? is it just because your happy with your current diet ?

Reb: sorry for complicatin your thread , i wish the best HIGH on you ! (no couchlock)

thanks for a good debate guys , MP has the best folks ! 







soil


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 10, 2011)

I've always gone for a hvy concentration of milky w/ ~10% amber. 

eace: n' The Dank,

7greeneyes


----------

